# Grish's Cadian 88th



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Yo peeps :victory:

This is going to be my log for my project to make a 'fluffy' copy of Thade's Company of the Cadian 88th Mechanised Infantry, from 'Cadian Blood' by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.

A rough outline so far of units (of the top of my head);

- Thade's CCS
- Techpriest & Servitors
- Seth (counts-as Primarius Psyker)
- Commissar (counts-as Lord Commissar)
- Inquisitor (hopefully he will still be available when 5th Ed CH is released)
- Squad Cruor (Stormtroopers)
- Valk. for ^
- 5x Platoons;
- 1x PCS
- 3x Infantry
(possibly stick some Whiteshields (Cadian Youth Legion) in as well)
- 30 Chimeras (said by the book) at the moment i have counted 21, for current set up, plus more for Whiteshield
- Dead Man's Hand (5x Sentinals - 2x squad & 3x squad, operate together)

Previous thread test model (not in final army);









































yes the skin is dark, but is was my first attempt at human skin, so improvement is inevitable.

Currently have a Cadian Battleforce to make up, with 4 more to be bought in my mind :scare:

more updates when possible, even as soon as this afternoon with WIP shots of the first Sentinal, C-88-P-A, that being C-8-8-Primus-Alpha, Scout-Lieutenant Vertain.

Cheers,

Grish


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking forward to this


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

less than 3 hours since i started the log i have an update :good: but bad-ish pics light was fading, damn clouds :ireful2:

Nothing really exciting but its WIP pics, for assembled/blu-tacked models

My first Sentinal shall be Scout-Lieutenant Vertain, or C-88-Primus-Alpha, it's modelled as 'steel legion' sentinal (according to instructions pah, who needs em) but the book says they have the armoured canopy, and so it shall be. it is tacked together from the legs up as well.


























and because i could i have thade, wanted him to be wearing a helmet, but afterthoughts...he look epic without it on.


































can't promise an update each day, school's picking up, so i'll post when i can.

Cheers,
Grish


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I really want to see the end product here, not really an IG guy but this seems to be going well.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

cheers, vali.

guys i have a question about the heavy/special weapons that the 88th use here, if you could give a hand with it cheers.

the heavy weapons teams from the battleforce will be split into the infantry squads and the PCS.

cheers,
Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

no comments...ah well such is life, anywho;

painting has commenced on my first Sentinal, inside of cabin, legs, and feet are now a healthy silver, will begin on the lovely blackness of the exterior cabin shortly.

pics to commence when there is better light.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice pictures good job


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

cheers Shan,

righto took some pics of the Sentinal, just before the camera burned out  sun kept moving and making shadows, so i did what i could


























more to come as progress hapens


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A pretty steady start on the sentinels, nice mix of cool greys and the metallics.

Looking forward to more mate! Have some rep for the start


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking good thus far, nice to see someone using something from a Black Library novel as their influence. Have some rep Kaptain, I shall be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers guys and thanks for the rep.

I am now at the stage of painting the pilot...which i realise is pointless, as was painting the interior cause its inclosed, but i feel i need to do the model justice so meh.

After the pilot i am painting the exterior armour, and bitz black, highlighting and washing

then the...20 Guardsmen, 5 CCS, and 3 HWs

the joys of Guard :good:

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well 3 steps forward, 2 steps back 

after painting up the pilot and cabin, to a standard i consider to be my current high standard it was all for nothing. the pilot is not made to fit in an enclosed cockpit sentinal, and thus the cabin is not seen, so alot of wasted time and effort.

lessons learnt:
1) think about what im doing 
2) now know the standard im am painting the valk, and chimera insides to, which is good.

sentinal now awaiting exterior paint, pics in a few days

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

a few days, few weeks, and no pics, that's life.

Progress:
1) have found a suitbale Matt spray for cheap which I'm going to use to prime everything from now on. What are some tips for priming models? you get some unprimed bits cause their not in the flow of primer, so what, touch up with Chaos black? what do you do?
2) I have made my fluffy-then-deviates list, for myCadian 88th Chimera Cavalry. its 9000pts and i'm now settling in for the long haul, as this will be my long term project for my new army.
3) the sentinal cabin is primed, and thade is progressing well, the possibility of pics on thade's progress later (will try to get them soon)

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Thade still in WIP, but with paint;


































i've since done his pupils, and he looks bloody cranky :laugh:

Grish


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

cool grish - thade looks like hes taken a few stim packs too many imo (thus really really angry)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

just so you all know, tis winter in Australia and it's being overcast lately, so my usual photo light and areas are void, thus all recent photos are taken inside under fluro light, so colours will look different, thick, or odd.

This is the primer I've started using; Australian Export, Paint, Enamel, Interior & Exterior, Matt Black









This is the start of 1st Section, 1st Platoon

















And the first two troops of Thade's PCS, Specialist Zailen (kneeling Guard) is the Plasma gunner, and Master-Voxcaster Janden ('Cadian Blood' states he has a bandaged arm, so walah)

































and as i mentioned earlier i have done Thade's pupils, so this is Thade to date with his 'crazy eyes'









Enjoy!

Grish


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

That is one crazy Son of a gun

I love the voxcaster, he looks so much like a guardsmen should, instead of a super cool killing machine


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Heh, good work Kaptain. When I first saw the Thade model with just white eyes I was like "What the..." thank God for scrolling down ehh?:wink: have some rep mate, I look forward to seeing the rest of them painted!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice face for your dude. Now... MORE! I look forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

You've done really exceptional work from the looks of it on the skin tones, they look great.

The primer looks a little thick, but thats okay, keep the paints thinned down and it'll even out. 

Good job, some more rep coming your way.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers Kob,

Re: Skin tone; base coat of Tallarn Flesh, higlight of 2:1 Bleached Bone:Tallarn Flesh, wash of Ogyrn Flesh

Re: Primer; the primer looks thicker than it actually is, i believe it's the lighting.

In general, i hope to get the next five Guardsmen built during the week, and start to paint them up on the weekend.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Today be the middle o' the week on a Wednesday, and I think it's high time for an update, not one in particular for the 88th. I've got a little motivation problem, one major and one minor.

Major being the ISD (I made it up ) being Impulsive Switching Disorder, steming from lack of games in the last 2-3 years, meaning I loose interest in an army and move onto another project. Minor being that where I do my hobbying is bat-shit freezing in winter...and I'm in winter :threaten:

Anywho, I decided it was time to stick some 'workbench' pics up;
This is my house;








Next to my house it the 'granny flat' or lovingly called 'the workshop', as works happens there;








I have the lucky use of two benches at the moment;








One for sticking the ISD models/finished/old/assorted minis (for now)








And one for painting/assembling/etc (yes you can see my Death Guard project stopped here :'( )









So this be the lair of Grish 

I have the pleasure of a long weekend this week...the Queen's "Birthday" lol when it's not  so depending on how quickly I recover from a Pirates Vs Ninjas Double 18th on Sunday night, and my Saturday planning, I will try to get more of the 88th done.

At the mo I have;
Thade - base colours done, highlighting/washes/weapons etc being done
Janden - undercoat
Vailen - undercoat
5x Guardsmen - one basic colours

more to progress this weekend

Grish


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice man! I like the double desk setup.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Threadcromancy :victory:

Righto guys, I have one very busy week left of this Term for school, then I'm off for two weeks, so I am going to try and paint as many of these guys as I can, failing that at least getting as many as possible made (feet, torso, head) up and primed and bases underway.



Games Workshop Hobby Bases Article said:


> Cities of Death
> Basecoat: Codex Grey.
> Wash: Badab Black.
> Highlight: Fortress Grey.
> ...


(also working on my Lizardmen in this time)

Cheers,
Grish


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

OH MY GOD HE'S GOT A GUN!  If only I had a granny flat to work with. but so far your Cadians are looking good. Looks to me that with them, and the rest of the models in that area, your gonna be busy. Hope you don't plan on going anywhere


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

LiamDawson27 said:


> OH MY GOD HE'S GOT A GUN!  If only I had a granny flat to work with. but so far your Cadians are looking good. Looks to me that with them, and the rest of the models in that area, your gonna be busy. Hope you don't plan on going anywhere


The gun is a crappy Easter Show showbag one, (of my brother's) which he wastes paint on :laugh:. And nooo not going anywhere yet so its safe for now


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Heya ladies, gents, kids and abominations,

I currently have exams but next week have more or less a whole week off :so_happy:

Sooo with 7 days off I though it would be nice to get some painting in, so I aim to paint as much of my current projects as possible, to reduce the piles of models. approx. 2 days per army project. So keep a look out cause next week photos should be a coming.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Thade is finally finished XD

Just need to paint the base and he's completeo.

Decided to base my 88th, Death Guard and Red Wolves all the same...because I can. And I will be integrating the 88th into the Desper-se storyline, as the Imperial Guard force that is being sent to control Desper-se after the Space Marine Strikeforce has made impact on the Death Guard. The 88th have been sent as they have had experience fighting the Traitor Legion before.

Grish


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Pics or it doesnt count!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Fallen said:


> Pics or it doesnt count!


Seconded


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheeky gits! :laugh:


























Just the base too paint and he's done. I'm happy with him considering the time it's taken to finally get around to finishing him.

Grish


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Cheeky gits! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky ? Me ...never 

He looks awesome Grish. I know you said you finished him but for future reference (if anyone ever ends up crazy enough to take my advice ) I think the model would pop so much more if you added some lighter highlights to the edges of the armour. You have done such a good job on the face that the armour kinda looks to dark. 

Im not been an arse lol . Anyways either way he looks badass and cool so well done and I'll rep you if i can.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I opted for a darker subtle highlight for a change. I'll see how long it lasts before I decide I want to change it. Thankee for the rep :good:

Grish


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> I opted for a darker subtle highlight for a change. I'll see how long it lasts before I decide I want to change it. Thankee for the rep :good:
> 
> Grish


Ah fair one. I think I'm turning into Moo wanting everything to be moar shiny lol. :O 

No problem


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha

'tis fine LTP, thanks for the feedback nonetheless.

Grish


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

really nice work so far, it is always nice to see some well painted guard

i really like your colour scheme, and you have painted it very well, and the pose of him makes him stand out more

i would suggest mayber giving the eagle symbol on his chest a light wash of badab black to bring out the detail in it

keep up the good work!

cheers

edd


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

edd_thereaper said:


> really nice work so far, it is always nice to see some well painted guard
> 
> i really like your colour scheme, and you have painted it very well, and the pose of him makes him stand out more
> 
> ...


Thanks edd.

yeah was going to wash the eagle, there are a few touch ups to go yet.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Having purchased Killzone 2 about a month ago and working on my Guardsmen again, as a break from Power Armour, I got an itch to model some Helghast. Now given the 88th don't run around in gas masks as futuristic Nazi-facists, I wanted these guys to be something special, so opted to field them as Veterans. Considering doing 2 units of Veterans for now, one lot of Grenadiers and one lot of Forward Scouts. These guys will be done slowly, as I require the respirators from the Command Squad, but I'd rather do them slowly and be happy with them.

Anyway I'll be doing the first 5 Veterans soon, and have built a concept model, for the Sergeant:










































+5 rep to whoever can tell me what the gun is meant to be.

The Grenadiers will be armed with Grenade Launchers and an Autocannon.
The Forward Scouts with Sniper Rifles and a Lascannon.

I think these guys will add some versatility to the 88th, and am looking forward to doing them.

Grish


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

if its a Killzone 2 game gun - LS13 Shotgun (dont even play the game) or a Tommy Gun equivalent

the grenadier looks good

& since the AUD is high atm if you ARE looking for a killzone look maybe some of these guys - http://wargamesfactory.com/wargames-factory-store/shock-troops-sci-fi-greatcoat-troopers


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a USAS 20 round semi auto drum fed assault shotgun. Used one a couple of times before they were made illegal here in aus.
Thade looks good. Very good in fact. One question though. You intentionally left his right hand black? As if he is wearing a black leather glove? It just struck me as odd when i first saw it.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Fallen said:


> if its a Killzone 2 game gun - LS13 Shotgun (dont even play the game) or a Tommy Gun equivalent
> 
> the grenadier looks good
> 
> & since the AUD is high atm if you ARE looking for a killzone look maybe some of these guys - http://wargamesfactory.com/wargames-factory-store/shock-troops-sci-fi-greatcoat-troopers


To be fair I'm really not a huge fan of the Greatcoats. And no it isn't the LS13.



shaantitus said:


> Looks like a USAS 20 round semi auto drum fed assault shotgun. Used one a couple of times before they were made illegal here in aus.
> Thade looks good. Very good in fact. One question though. You intentionally left his right hand black? As if he is wearing a black leather glove? It just struck me as odd when i first saw it.


Close shaantitus. Quite close.

Thade apparently was injured on Cadia in a firefight with Chaos forces of the 13th Black Crusade. He lost his arm for the elbow down from a bolter shot, and has since recieved a bionic replacement, however he prefers to keep it hidden, so he wears the black glove over the top.

Well I think this is a first. I have made a model and actually painted it in the same day. So the Veteran Sergeant is now painted:


















































Happy with being able to get the pale skin associated with the Helghast. Unfortunately I couldn't find a suitable head with goggles to use, so just a bare head had to suffice. Enjoy.

Grish


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the facial expression on that fig! I also love the air hose you have given him. He certainly looks like a bad ass!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers Chaosftw.

Hopefully I can scrap together the time to make the other 4 Veterans soonish.

The plan is to make the Vets. when I have the respirators handy. So I will do 4 more Vets. now, then make the remaining Guardsmen normally. However I will make the Veterans in a way that I can field the 5 Veterans and the 5 Guardsmen as a legal unit, or something to that effect.

Grish


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm i would say it would be an AA12 assault shotgun,but then i do rather love that gun for the amount of ammo options it has, i must say i really like the way you have added the round drum to the lasgun and added the barrel to the end, really makes the weapon stand out

I love the respirators from the command sprue, my only issue with them is that when stuc to normal guardsmen they didn't fit too well

nice painting on the guy too

consider this thread subscribed 

cheers

edd


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

edd_thereaper said:


> hmm i would say it would be an AA12 assault shotgun,but then i do rather love that gun for the amount of ammo options it has, i must say i really like the way you have added the round drum to the lasgun and added the barrel to the end, really makes the weapon stand out
> 
> I love the respirators from the command sprue, my only issue with them is that when stuck to normal guardsmen they didn't fit too well


Indeed it is an AA12. You'll get the reward for guessing.

Yeah I can see the respirators having issues with the chin guards on the normal Guardsmen helmets.

Grish


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

gotta say i really like the effect you have achieved with the skin and face.. its really intense and like cool  he looks kind of sickly (pale) yet very intensly scarey

well done!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> gotta say i really like the effect you have achieved with the skin and face.. its really intense and like cool  he looks kind of sickly (pale) yet very intensly scarey
> 
> well done!


That's the intended effect. Thanks for the compliments.



Killzone - Wikipedia said:


> "...the Helghast are a faction of human descendants who colonized the planet Helghan many generations ago. The planet's harsh environment forced the Helghast to adapt and mutate so much that they can no longer be considered human. They are stronger, faster and more resilient than their human cousins, and possess a burning hatred for humanity. Except for a small number of half-breed Helghast and trained troopers, they require a gas mask and air processing tank that creates air similar to that found on the planet Helghan."


So the Helghast have pale skin, as a result of the early mutations.

Grish


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Simply a badass job, Grish.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Really liking the Helghast style guy there.

Makes for something a bit different too, which is good to see!

Keep up the good work mate!


----------

